# International Aroid Society



## hydrophyte

Seriously, do check out the International Aroid Society if you haven't followed the link there yet. It really is a cool organization. Participation in the group offers the opportunity to meet the really friendly members and see acquire rare and unique aroid plants. 

Here is a picture of the garden pond there at Fairchild Tropical Botanic Garden, which is where the IAS holds its show & sale every year. There is an emergent aquatic aroid, _Lasia spinosa_ (arrow) growing in the pond.










Image credit: Theodore Held


----------



## markopolo

cool stuff, 

at first i thought Aroid meant 

Alex Rodriguez, Arod + steroids = Aroid


----------



## hydrophyte

That's funny you say that because I have more than once caught myself almost saying "my roids" in reference to my aroid plants. :tongue:

There are a lot of pretty cool aroid plants. Here is one of my emersed-grown _Anubias barteri_. I like this plant a lot.


----------



## hydrophyte

Here I am again with another plug for the International Aroid Society. Participation in this organization is a great way to find rare plants. Here is a shot of the _Cryptocoryne affinis_ that I scored during the auction that weekend of the IAS Show and Sale.


----------



## hydrophyte

A lot of aroids have quite attractive leaves. Here is a recent shot of the 'Silver Dollar' taro that I was growing in my 65-gallon tank.










You can see to the left of the leaf a couple of spathes. The spathe of this plant is rather dull and not much to look at.


----------



## hydrophyte

Hey y'all, if you like plants, then do check out the International Aroid Society website, and consider becoming an IAS member. 

*Aroid.org*

It's a cool organization, and aroids are cool plants. Look at this crazy _Cryptocoryne_. It looks like it came from outer space.


----------



## CL

Cool, I never realized that crypts and anubias were so similar.


----------



## hydrophyte

Yep, they are both in Family Araceae, the aroid family. _Lagenandra_ is also an aroid. I can't think of too many other aquarium aroids, but there are a number of strange and beautiful semi-aquatic aroids that grow as marginals or emergents in swamps or along river banks. Here is the unusual _Cyrtosperma johnstonii_.










(Wikipedia-linked image, by Kurt Stueber)


----------



## hydrophyte

Hey everybody be sure to check out the *International Aroid Society*, your link to strange and beautiful aroid plants.

The MidAmerica IAS Chapter now has a Facebook page.

MidAmerica IAS Chapter.

They have a meeting coming up at the end of the month at the Missouri Botanical Garden--I wish that I could attend.

Below, the stunning leaf of the semi-aquatic aroid, _Cyrtosperma johnstonii_, that is growing in my 50-gallon riparium setup.


----------



## hydrophyte

The *IAS MidAmerica Chapter* held their second annual at the Missouri Botanical Garden in St. Louis. It sounds as though it was a great success and a lot of fun. I wish that I could have gone. Oh well, I will do my best to go next year. 

Here is the link to the _International Aroid Society_ Facebook page.

International Aroid Society Facebook


----------



## hydrophyte

This is a bump for the IAS. Check it out if you haven't been to their site yet.

*Aroid.org*

Botany is cool!


----------



## legomaniac89

Hey Devin, are you going to the annual show again this year? I finally got around to joining the IAS a couple weeks ago and can't wait till I get this year's Aroideana journal.


----------



## ukamikazu

*Why doe Austin have so little to offer?*

My nearest IAS Texas chapter is in Fort Worth. My hometown. I moved 200 miles south to Austin 6 years ago for work. Doh! :icon_sad:

Same with various APE's. DFW has one, so does Houston and San Antonio. El Paso, Brownsville and Corpus freakin' Christi have such societies but not the capitol of Texas, Austin. Austin, which is supposed to be weird, cool, fun and the definitive source of all that is enlightened and worldly in the Lone Star State. Pfui :tongue:!

I need to move back home or KyleT can rally the rest of the troops that he knows are here in Austin. Here's to hoping roud:!

Aroids: Gotta love 'em!


----------



## hydrophyte

I hope that I can make it to either the Show & Sale or the Mid-America meeting this fall, but it is already getting so late and it's difficult to budget. Where did the summer go? I understand that the Mid-America meeting is going to be in Fort Worth in October. Is that right? Here is the IAS Facebook page.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/South-Miami-FL/International-Aroid-Society/291094100787

Hey Adam you will really like Aroideana a lot. If you want a real mind-blowing experience then see if you can find a library with the back issues going way back.


----------



## hydrophyte

Hey everybody the IAS Show & Sale is coming up real soon the 18 & 19th of September. If you might be in the Miami area I highly recommend checking it out. There will be a lot of amazing plants on sale. I imagine that you can still register for the banquet and other events, but you can also just stop in to check it out there at Fairchild Botanical Gardens. 

Check out the IAS Facebook page, and give them a "like" while you're there.

*International Aroid Society - Facebook*


----------



## hydrophyte

The *IAS Show & Sale* is just a bit more than a week away. 

I wish that I were going :icon_cry:

*http://www.aroid.org/show/*


----------



## hydrophyte

Check out the IAS on Facebook.

International Aroid Society - Facebook

Below, _Cryptocoryne usteriana_, an excellent aquarium aroid.


----------

